# Mirrorless Replacement for BIF Photography



## astoria59 (Sep 10, 2019)

I have been shooting with Canon for some years and have built up a collection of a few decent lenses. I had a 5D4 up until several months ago. Wasn't fond of it for my needs. Sorry. Sold it and replaced it with a 1DX 1. Fully knowing the size and weight difference not believing it was going to cause me trouble. It has. It is causing an old hand injury to flare up and is curbing my desire. I also have a 5DS R that I love and will not give up. Despite the love I have for my DS R, its limitations for my BIF and wildlife photography will keep it at home when I go out to shoot in the field. I am looking for some recommendations in replacing the 1DX with a more lightweight but capable camera for the photography I do. I am not a pro but a serious hobbiest. The M6 ii on paper seems intriguing to me and a contender. I also like the fact it is a crop frame. One of my favorite bodies was a 7Dii...until the shutter died at 29k and its 7Dii replacement could not focus on the side of a barn. Crop frame is a plus for BIF. Any thoughts anyone? Morrorless is a new world to me as was digital some years ago coming out of the film days. TIA.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 10, 2019)

astoria59 said:


> I have been shooting with Canon for some years and have built up a collection of a few decent lenses. I had a 5D4 up until several months ago. Wasn't fond of it for my needs. Sorry. Sold it and replaced it with a 1DX 1. Fully knowing the size and weight difference not believing it was going to cause me trouble. It has. It is causing an old hand injury to flare up and is curbing my desire. I also have a 5DS R that I love and will not give up. Despite the love I have for my DS R, its limitations for my BIF and wildlife photography will keep it at home when I go out to shoot in the field. I am looking for some recommendations in replacing the 1DX with a more lightweight but capable camera for the photography I do. I am not a pro but a serious hobbiest. The M6 ii on paper seems intriguing to me and a contender. I also like the fact it is a crop frame. One of my favorite bodies was a 7Dii...until the shutter died at 29k and its 7Dii replacement could not focus on the side of a barn. Crop frame is a plus for BIF. Any thoughts anyone? Morrorless is a new world to me as was digital some years ago coming out of the film days. TIA.


The 5DSR has been my workhorse for birds in flight and perched for the past few years - the two bird threads here have many of my images from it. I have a 90D on order to complement it. My view at this stage is that it is more suitable than the M6II for several reasons: ergonomics, the M6II is too small for hand holding telephoto lenses (I have an M5 and know this); OVF, still better than EVF for staring at birds; the M6 II has a start up time when you need to use it because you have to let it go to sleep to conserve battery life; it remains to be shown whether the M6 II can track birds in flight; and its battery life is short, but you can have a pocket full of batteries.


----------



## astoria59 (Sep 10, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The 5DSR has been my workhorse for birds in flight and perched for the past few years - the two bird threads here have many of my images from it. I have a 90D on order to complement it. My view at this stage is that it is more suitable than the M6II for several reasons: ergonomics, the M6II is too small for hand holding telephoto lenses (I have an M5 and know this); OVF, still better than EVF for staring at birds; the M6 II has a start up time when you need to use it because you have to let it go to sleep to conserve battery life; it remains to be shown whether the M6 II can track birds in flight; and its battery life is short, but you can have a pocket full of batteries.


Thank you for pointing out some very important considerations. I hadn’t even considered the 90D until reading your response. Perhaps that is a body I should add to my short list...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 10, 2019)

astoria59 said:


> Thank you for pointing out some very important considerations. I hadn’t even considered the 90D until reading your response. Perhaps that is a body I should add to my short list...


The ergonomics is the worst drawback. The 90D is the right size for fitting a 100-400mm or similar on it.


----------



## scubadiver (Mar 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The ergonomics is the worst drawback. The 90D is the right size for fitting a 100-400mm or similar on it.









Canon M6 MKII with 100 - 400 personally I think its fantastic from a weight perspective, however you will need the EVF. It can do birds in flight but will not compete with a $3000 camera.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 25, 2021)




----------

